# Plugged in, blinking but not charging!



## sauruv (Jan 20, 2011)

hi,
i have a hp dv3 laptop, recently i am suffering from power loss, well i am not able to charge my laptop with my charger, it gets power but the light is blinking so does the charging, when light is on, it gets charged for 3-5 secs and again it is off for 3-4 secs, the cycle continues, but if i plug in the same charger after 2/3 hours, the laptop gets charged and the adapter gets very hot. but if i again switch on and off, then it stops charging. help me guys please!!

well, i tried universal charger, its works fine, only my own charger is not working. shall i buy a new hp charger or universal charger is ok. please suggest me for this one also.
thanks,

with best regards,
sauruv


----------



## Isaac DFW IT (Mar 30, 2011)

it sounds like the hp ac adapter has gone bad. I would stick with the universal charger. 

If your laptop is under 1yr old contact hp and they should send you a new adapter for free


----------



## sauruv (Jan 20, 2011)

@Isaac DFW IT:
thanks a lot, well its been only 6 months but its 2009 model! does it make any difference??

wbr
Saurv


----------



## Isaac DFW IT (Mar 30, 2011)

it you bought it from hp, or one of their official distributors, no it doesn't matter. when you contact them they should be able to track the purchase date. 

If you bought it from ebay or just a random person selling laptops, then you're probably not going to get anything from hp


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

From my own experiences with HP laptops, 6 months is about how long mine lasted before needing replaced. If the universal is working for you I'd use it but you may well want to send it back for a replacement.


----------



## sauruv (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks a lot guys ..i will try to contact my dealer


----------

